# where can i buy white goods online to deliver to dubai?



## nathalie (Jul 6, 2008)

hi , im moving to Dubai next month and have an unfurnished house to move into. I wonder if it would be possible to buy my white goods online from the UK so that I can arrange for them to be delivered the day I arrive? Been searching the internet but no luck, hope someone can point me in the right direction?
Need big american style fridge freezer, and washer/dryer

many thanks


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Online business in the UAE is still terribly flawed. Try "Jackys Electronics" as they do have online ordering. I would also suggest you contact some dealers over the phone like Jumbo Electronics. You can see their product line and perhaps arrange for delivery upon your arrival.


----------



## nathalie (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks cairo gal, thats really helpful, i'll give it a whirl!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried doing things online, and it's just about impossible. Delivery usually only takes 2-3 days, so when you get here, go to somewhere like Carrefour and just do it all in one hit.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im with Alli...it SOUNDS easy to do on line for delivery here...but...

I would hit the shops as soon as you arrive (Jackys, Sharaf, Carefour, Geant etc), pick it out, pay for it and organise delivery asap

Also if it is unfurnished..it may also not have an oven/stove


----------

